# US TT-RS owners w/ folding mirrors - interested in a hack module to auto-fold with the remote?



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

After following some hack instructions for the euro-spec cars, I discovered that the US-spec cars are wired a bit differently and may need a more complex circuit to make the mirrors auto-fold.

I plan to make a module that requires some splicing / cutting of the wires going to the driver and passenger door controllers. This module would allow you to retain all the current folding mirror functionality, while adding the behavior of auto-folding the mirrors when you lock the car with the remote, and unfolding them when you unlock the car with the remote.

Any interest? I'd probably just make a few extra modules to cover the folks here that want them, and sell them at cost to cover the parts / PCB fabrication.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Can you link to the European discussion thread(s)? What does the circuitry in the modules entail?


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

*I've been following this thread as well....*

And I would be interested if you put something together that is plug and play. Sounds like they're doing fine with their solution over there, but we have issues with the USA TT RS as compared to the Euro version.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

What issues? I'd love to get in on this tweak. Very useful if it's truly automatic. I already have my key fob opening and closing the windows when held down so I hope it's not actuated like that.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

robcorn said:


> And I would be interested if you put something together that is plug and play. Sounds like they're doing fine with their solution over there, but we have issues with the USA TT RS as compared to the Euro version.
> 
> Please keep us updated!


It won't be "plug and play" since that would involve sourcing connectors that likely don't exist. You'll have to grow some courage and cut / tap a few wires. 

The hack board will involve some active electronics that monitors the lines and gives control to the car most of the time, but takes over and drives the mirrors during remote lock / unlock events.

I'll keep folks posted on progress in this thread.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

In for more info.
Would be nifty!


----------



## smarques (Aug 3, 2013)

*Folding mirrors on the remote*



Marty said:


> It won't be "plug and play" since that would involve sourcing connectors that likely don't exist. You'll have to grow some courage and cut / tap a few wires.
> 
> The hack board will involve some active electronics that monitors the lines and gives control to the car most of the time, but takes over and drives the mirrors during remote lock / unlock events.
> 
> I'll keep folks posted on progress in this thread.


 Dear Marty, have you finish the Project? Is funcional, like a O&M component? I found a model from AutoWindow, do you now that? (Sorry my English is bad) 
Tks


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

smarques said:


> ... I found a model from AutoWindow, do you now that? ...
> Tks


 Very interesting ... 

See *AutoWindow Reflex*


----------



## smarques (Aug 3, 2013)

*Folding Mirrors*

Well, our necessit is only folding and unfolding mirrors, w/ AutoWindow, many of funtions will be inop for us and tham US$ 145 is very expensive, what do you tink about? 
BR


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Find anything out about adding the anti-dazzle mirrors into the non-power housings?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

smarques said:


> Dear Marty, have you finish the Project? Is funcional, like a O&M component? I found a model from AutoWindow, do you now that? (Sorry my English is bad)
> Tks


 I unfortunately never got around to working further on the project. I rigged up my car to auto-fold mirrors with a few relays, but the custom module project never continued. 

The AutoWindow Reflex looks interesting if it actually accomplishes this, but it's hard to tell if it would actually work with a TT-RS (there are no technical details about how it works on their website). I sent them a quick email to ask about it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Find anything out about adding the anti-dazzle mirrors into the non-power housings?


 I have up thinking about it when someone told me that the anti-dazzle wiring didn't exist on non-anti-dazzle cars. But I do still have my stock anti-dazzle glass if someone can find a way to rig up the wiring...


----------



## smarques (Aug 3, 2013)

Marty said:


> I unfortunately never got around to working further on the project. I rigged up my car to auto-fold mirrors with a few relays, but the custom module project never continued.
> 
> The AutoWindow Reflex looks interesting if it actually accomplishes this, but it's hard to tell if it would actually work with a TT-RS (there are no technical details about how it works on their website). I sent them a quick email to ask about it.


 Tks Marty, for your answer to my question. About AutoWindow Reflex, they answered: this part is not compatible to Passat 2010 (Germany Made), is my case in Brazil. I will find any solution to folding and unfolding mirrors via remote key. As son I has a solution I'll post here. 
Do you used Audi 361 relay in your car? My car have O&M folding mirrors, but manual. Regards


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

smarques said:


> Tks Marty, for your answer to my question. About AutoWindow Reflex, they answered: this part is not compatible to Passat 2010 (Germany Made), is my case in Brazil. I will find any solution to folding and unfolding mirrors via remote key. As son I has a solution I'll post here.
> Do you used Audi 361 relay in your car? My car have O&M folding mirrors, but manual. Regards


 Yes, I used the Audi 361 relays on both doors in my car. My custom project was going to integrate my own embedded relay equivalents on a board with the appropriate logic. 

I spoke to AutoWindow, and they have something very close in operation to what I was planning to make. I'm convinced that they could easily adapt their module to work for our cars with manual mirrors with some slight firmware adjustments. I sent them a reply with some proposals to collaborate to fine-tune the module for our cars, so we'll see what they say.


----------



## smarques (Aug 3, 2013)

Marty said:


> Yes, I used the Audi 361 relays on both doors in my car. My custom project was going to integrate my own embedded relay equivalents on a board with the appropriate logic.
> 
> I spoke to AutoWindow, and they have something very close in operation to what I was planning to make. I'm convinced that they could easily adapt their module to work for our cars with manual mirrors with some slight firmware adjustments. I sent them a reply with some proposals to collaborate to fine-tune the module for our cars, so we'll see what they say.


 Ops, did you used 2 Audi 361? one for left door and one for right? I found a circuit (german) which only one Audi 361 and I will try to install in my car, I don't now if is functional or possible. 
I am investigate, if is possible to applies the folding and unfolding by remote key, thought re program the firmware with a VAG by Roos-Tech, do you know something about this idea? 
I don't know if is a "bad" idea, but if is possible to change highlights, fog lights, folding & unfolding mirrors by manual knob, perhaps is possible apply my idea. 
Tks for your informations, that´s very interesting and useful. 

See below the answer of Scott - AutoWindow...: 

*Sorry not for that model year of Passat. 
Cheers, 
Scott 
* 
________________________________________ 
From: "Sidnei Marques" 
To: "[email protected]" 
Sent: August 7, 2013 9:36 AM 
Subject: Features 
Priority: High 

Please Sr, I have a Passat 2010 (made in Germany) , is possible to use your Reflex model (to fold and unfold mirrors only ) via O&M Remote Key (Original VW Key)? 

Best Regards


----------



## smarques (Aug 3, 2013)

Marty said:


> Yes, I used the Audi 361 relays on both doors in my car. My custom project was going to integrate my own embedded relay equivalents on a board with the appropriate logic.
> 
> I spoke to AutoWindow, and they have something very close in operation to what I was planning to make. I'm convinced that they could easily adapt their module to work for our cars with manual mirrors with some slight firmware adjustments. I sent them a reply with some proposals to collaborate to fine-tune the module for our cars, so we'll see what they say.


 Ops, did you used 2 Audi 361? one for left door and one for right? I found a circuit (german) which only one Audi 361 and I will try to install in my car, I don't now if is functional or possible. 
I am investigate, if is possible to applies the folding and unfolding by remote key, thought re program the firmware with a VAG by Roos-Tech, do you know something about this idea? 
I don't know if is a "bad" idea, but if is possible to change highlights, fog lights, folding & unfolding mirrors by manual knob, perhaps is possible apply my idea. 
Tks for your informations, that´s very interesting and useful. 

See below the answer of Scott - AutoWindow...: 

*Sorry not for that model year of Passat. 
Cheers, 
Scott 
* 
________________________________________ 
From: "Sidnei Marques" 
To: "[email protected]" 
Sent: August 7, 2013 9:36 AM 
Subject: Features 
Priority: High 

Please Sr, I have a Passat 2010 (made in Germany) , is possible to use your Reflex model (to fold and unfold mirrors only ) via O&M Remote Key (Original VW Key)? 

Best Regards


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

smarques said:


> Ops, did you used 2 Audi 361? one for left door and one for right? I found a circuit (german) which only one Audi 361 and I will try to install in my car, I don't now if is functional or possible.
> I am investigate, if is possible to applies the folding and unfolding by remote key, thought re program the firmware with a VAG by Roos-Tech, do you know something about this idea?
> I don't know if is a "bad" idea, but if is possible to change highlights, fog lights, folding & unfolding mirrors by manual knob, perhaps is possible apply my idea.
> Tks for your informations, that´s very interesting and useful.
> ...


 Yes I used two Audi 361 relays to rig up my current auto-folding setup. The downside is the interior knob to actuate folding doesn't work with the mod, and the mirror fold state is tied directly to the door lock state. My custom board project would fix that. 

I spoke to AutoWindow and their module should work if you don't mind running wires through the driver door jams and across the dash into the passenger door. 

I'm on the fence about using this vs finishing my module that doesn't require door-to-door wiring to function.


----------

